# Penn 350 Leveline Question



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey,

So earlier this afternoon I went to the local repair guy and picked up my Penn 350 Leveline. When I was a kid back in the 1970s, I traded another kid some baseball cards for it, without having a clue how to use it. It disappeared for 30 years or more, until my mom shows up a couple of weeks ago with a box of stuff from their old basement. I took it in, and the guy had to order an anti-reverse spring. Now, he assures me it's ready to use.

So I am a spinning reel guy and always have been. Is this reel designed for trolling or casting? Do any of you all use it, and with what results? It cost me $15 to have it fixed. Was it worth it? I'll need a casting rod for it.

ANY input/suggestions would be welcome. I know ZILCH about casting reels, except for a Quantum and Ambass. I use to toss freshwater plugs with.

Thanks


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes it's worth it. I have used one before and liked it, but I like the 309 for that size reel and also the Jigmaster a little better. You can also get an alluminum spool for it. it's part # 29L-200, which is the same spool as the Penn 155 and 200. That will allow you to Mag it and make it more controllable on the cast. For a $15 repair bill, you can't beat it. You can get more than that for it on Ebay, especially if it's in good shape.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey sprts, 

Thanks much for the quick reply! 

I will look into the aluminum spool. So it will be a decent casting reel. That's good. I'm one of those who has always wanted to use a casting reel in the ocean, but just never has. I've always been comfy with spinning reels, and this will give me something else to pick up.

Thanks Again


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

With that reel you might want to look for a rod that will set the reel high and the guides set low and the stripper guide not too big.
Jake


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

There is some requirement that the reel be at least 32" from the first guide for the level wind feature to work properly.

Google it and I'm sure you will find it.

These reels fascinate me, and I will probably pick one up at some point. When fitted with an AL spool and tweaked a bit, they are supposed to be great casters, like a 155 with a level wind.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

That's good info on the rod, guys. Thanks!

I've found the aluminum spools online at Scott's, based in NJ. Is that a good place to buy?? I like the fact they have downloadable schematics, too.

Thanks Again!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

BubbaHoTep said:


> That's good info on the rod, guys. Thanks!
> 
> I've found the aluminum spools online at Scott's, based in NJ. Is that a good place to buy?? I like the fact they have downloadable schematics, too.
> 
> Thanks Again!


I buy a lot of parts for Penns that I rebuild, and what I can't find here, I order from Scott's. Super fast ship, but their shipping starts around $7-$8. I'd order an HT100 drag set while I was at it. Click on "Misc. Parts" on the left of the parts page and it's Part # 6-155SP HT-100® Drag Washer Kit...runs $5 and has both the fiber washers and stainless metal washers included.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks again, sprts!

The spool was $30.something including shipping.

I will check out those other parts.

Thanks again!


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Careful those OLD GOOD reels can be come addictive,find many Good Reels at Yard sales//flea markets and such. Excellent place for finding parts reels. Enjoy


----------



## Joe1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello all:

Does anyone know where I can get a Penn 350M Leveline reel that is in good working order?

Have not found any other levelwind reel with the spiral bar. Unfortunately Penn quit making them after 1997.

I have two of them I use for trolling with leaded line for large Rainbows in the big lakes of the Pacific NW and British Columbia.

They are by far the best levelwind reels that I have ever used for cranking in these big fighters who can take out a lot of line in a hurry. The spiral bar ensures that the line NEVER can catch or be slowed down by the levelwind mechanism. The levelwind takes your mind off of ensuring the line does not bunch up on the reel while fighting the fish.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Scott's is good*

Just make sure you order all the parts you will need on the same order as the shipping is a bit high; but I have bought all my parts for my 2 JM 500 that I narrowed and for my 140 I also narrowed.


----------



## mr.mello (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi I am new to the form, and have a few questions
where can i get a schematic for a penn leveline 350, and where can I get spare parts?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Mr. Mello,

First of all, welcome to Pier & Surf! 

I'm sure some other people will chime in, but I got an aluminum spool and drag washer kit from Scott's Rod and Reel. Al, I think I'm gonna like it!

Main Page for Parts: http://store.scottsbt.com/Penn-Parts-HOME-W7C1.aspx

350 Levelline Page: http://store.scottsbt.com/category1.aspx?SID=8&Category_ID=242&ClearCache=1

They also have schematics at that site.

Thanks again, sprtsracer, for all of your assistance you've given me on this. I truly appreciate it, man. 

Cerberus and bjake, thanks for the "heads up" on that guide business. I found a rod for it and made sure it met that requirement. 

Joe1, sorry I just saw your post. I'll keep my eyes open. If I find one, I'll shoot you a PM. Yeah, Orest, they are a little steep on shipping, but quick on delivery!


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe1 said:


> Hello all:
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a Penn 350M Leveline reel that is in good working order?
> 
> ...


Joel, I have a magged Pen 350 with alum. spool.....mint condition....plus another one, mint with box and paper work

Richard


----------



## underberg (Apr 13, 2004)

Just this morning at an estate sale, I found two Leveline 350's with the old rod for $15.00 each. It took me just a second to grab the reels and my checkbook to seal the deal.

It looks like they were run hard and put up wet. The line looks a little old. But, the drag seems smooth, and they both turn smooth.

My only problem is how much effort do I spend in opening them up and replacing internal parts. What type of oil should I use? The leveline spiral parts are a little pitted, but smooth top the touch.

The rods are in pretty poor shape. I'll keep them as part of my collection on the wall.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I would use Penn blue grease on the internal parts and any good quality reel oil in the bushings (I use Quantum Hot Sauce but Penn reel oil is good too, although heavier). Replace the drags with HT100's. Beyond that, soak any parts with corrosion/pitting in white vinegar overnight and then scrub with soap and water. Nasty pitting on the leveline bar should be removed so it doesn't tear up your line. Try steel wool first, and if that doesn't do it, use fine emory cloth. If it turns smooth and the clcker works and it runs ok in free-spool, then you probably won't have to replace any internal parts, other than the drags. Just soak the internal metal parts in lighter fluid/acetone, etc. overnight and scrub off all the old cruddy grease, then re-grease with the Penn blue grease. Make sure to take a toothbrush to the sideplates to scrub the old grease out of those as well.


----------



## sailorboy (Nov 5, 2010)

*Mags for 350*

I've seen a lot written about magging a Penn 350....is there a source to buy mags.

Thanks,
Sailorboy


----------



## GTOK (Jul 31, 2010)

JOANNE FABRICS and HOBBY LOBBY have nickel plated rare earth magnets in various sizes for around $3.00 a package. Number of magnets in package varies by sizes.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Lee Valley*

is the source I use.

Just Google them.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

*Magged Penn 350*



Joe1 said:


> Hello all:
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a Penn 350M Leveline reel that is in good working order?
> 
> ...


I have an excellent mint quality Penn 350, stock, in box with paper instructions.....no tool.

And I have a almost mint looking fix mag Penn 350 with the alum spool, no box, no papers.

I will be bring them with me to Florida after Christmas....if anyone is interested in purchasing the excellent old Penn reels please contact me...I never thought about selling them until I read this post.

Here is the conversion done back in 2003

http://floridasurffishing.net/forum...ic_id=12451&mesg_id=12451&listing_type=search

Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Penn 350? You bet!
1974, I caught my first large Red 42# throwing 8 and a large Spot head on a 12 footer with that reel.
Great reel!


----------

